
Show HN: TorrentNet – Peer-To-Peer Sites Using BitTorrent and SQLite - sktrdie
https://medium.com/@lmatteis/torrentnet-bd4f6dab15e4
======
brudgers
Curious what has changed since the earlier 'Show HN',
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14130280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14130280)

